# ivf wales????



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone know the critiria for egg sharing at ivf wales?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Kara

I cant say what the critiria is for IVF Wales, but most clinics doing egg share have the same critiria or something close to it..

You should be under 35 years old and be of normal weight for your height (BMI). You must also be healthy and have no hereditary diseases in your family. You may not be suitable if you have had more than three IVF treatment in the past which has been unsuccessful. 

The screening tests are....... 
Hepatitis B + C
Syphillis
Rubella
Cytomegalovirus
Cystic Fibrosis
LH/FSH Levels (FSH has to be under 10, some clinics... like mine, require it to be under 8 )
Blood group

Best thing to do is call and get the hospital to send you an info pack. Or maybe post on the IVF wales clinic surport board on FF.. Someone might beable to help you.

HTH
Natalie xxxx


----------

